# Arca Swiss Tripod Compatibility? So Confused!!



## that1guyy (Apr 17, 2017)

I'm going to Europe next month and want to take this tripod with me.

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B01IZ8XZ9Q/ref=crt_ewc_title_dp_1?ie=UTF8&psc=1&smid=A3SQ9A2U8AXEAE

This is just a trip with friends and not photography focused, I'm not going to take a larger tripod. 
The problem is, the linked tripod doesn't have arca swiss compatibility. I plan on taking some peak design stuff:

https://www.peakdesign.com/capture
peak design - cuff and leash

The peak design gear comes with an arca-swiss plate. I'm looking for some sort of clamp that I can attach to the loha quick-release mount that would allow me to use arca-swiss plates.

I have no how to tell if it'll work. Looking for a dirt cheap solution. 

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00RK2DSIM/ref=ox_sc_act_title_3?ie=UTF8&psc=1&smid=A1NZ7IEFV816B1

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00KYEO70Q/ref=ox_sc_act_title_2?ie=UTF8&psc=1&smid=ATVPDKIKX0DER

These are just two I was looking at. Will either work?

I'm confused as to what the mm markings mean and understanding the different screw sizes.

Someone please do me a favor and explain to me which items I should get for compatibility.


----------



## that1guyy (Apr 17, 2017)

Also, I wanted to add the Loha has a quick release plate, though it isn't arca compatible.

Basically what I'm trying to is replicated in this video but that's with a different tripod.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vym57nuB9uM&lc=z12kyhhiurqmibdtc22pc35zysyoch32h.1491789904431697


----------



## brad-man (Apr 17, 2017)

Both of those clamps will screw directly to the ball head of the tripod you linked to, very much like the video you also linked. There should be no compatibility issues with any of the gear you're looking at. You didn't mention what gear the pod is going to support. That ball head does not inspire confidence...


----------



## neuroanatomist (Apr 17, 2017)

that1guyy said:


> So Confused!!



There is a product that would be perfect for your needs, robust yet light, good quality yet inexpensive. Unfortunately, it's not made by Canon, and since you seem to think I'm a 'Canon fantard', I guess that means I can't tell you about it. Sorry.


----------



## that1guyy (Apr 18, 2017)

brad-man said:


> Both of those clamps will screw directly to the ball head of the tripod you linked to, very much like the video you also linked. There should be no compatibility issues with any of the gear you're looking at. You didn't mention what gear the pod is going to support. That ball head does not inspire confidence...



Thanks for the help! I will use a Sony A7 II with either a 28mm f2 lens or a 55 1.8. Not too heavy.


----------

